# diffrence between monogramming and embroidery



## clockworkng

Hi there , am a bit confused , can anyone tell me the difference between monogramming and embroidery , and which machine is used for either of them ? Raymond.


----------



## rhilferding

Hi,

Technically, I'd say they are the same as both apply thread to garments. Back in the day we used a Pantograms template tracing sewing machine to put people's names on stuff. These days we use Barudan computerized machines.

Look at these factors -- cost of equipment, learning curve, and ROI. These days its a tough business with lots of competition. You may be able to buy the service and still make some money.

Good Luck,
Robert


----------



## deChez

Much of the monogramming these days is done on the embroidery machine...on towels, bags, etc. Some home market sewing/embroidery combos will also do small lettering without attaching the embroidery unit...that function could be used for small monograms on garments (a shirt cuff, neck tie, etc.) Hope that helps.


----------



## Liberty

Monogramming is nothing more than decorating an item with a persons initial, initials or name. 

Embroidery is a decorating method that can be used to momogram but can also encompass logos etc..

There are still a lot of specialty monogramming machines like the super fast meistergrams. They did not sew a turning satin stich, all straight stiches, and the appearance of a turning satin is usually preferred. These machines could also embroider logos and such but again the lack of a turning satin was a detriment. But man were these machines fast. They were laying down way over a thousand stitches per minute long before the modern embroidery machine could do 500.

So, bottom line is get yourself an embroidery machine and you can use it for monogramming as well as for logos etc.


----------



## zoom_monster

Monogram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google is Cool!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

When a woman wants her initials on a towel or something, it is called monogramming. When a company wants their logo on a shirt, it is called embroidery. They are EXACTLY the same.


----------



## EnMartian

There is no difference. Monogramming is simply confined to one category, which is initials. Embroidery would be the category that covers everything else.


----------

